# DOW & NASDAQ Trading from Ireland?



## gocall01 (15 May 2007)

Hello,

I have tried to search though the website for the answer, but have found nothing definitive.
I am looking for advice on which on-line stock trading website is best when trading US stock on the DOW & NASDAQ.
I would prefer a site which trades in Euro but is this not available then a Dollar account would suffice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## silvamuppet (15 May 2007)

You sure you searched???
This is the thread you're looking for anyway. It's in the best buys section.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=32521

I'm with ETrade and you can trade securities on those exchanges (although the DOW is just an index, probs mean NYSE??) with a USD base currency nominee account at the moment. Very shortly (within the next month or 2) they'll be offering Euro and Sterling accounts to trade against British, French and german exchanges (among other global exchanges) from the same login.


----------



## gocall01 (15 May 2007)

Yes, did mean the NYSE, got my T/FLAs mixed up.

Thanks for the link.
I have a Goodbody on-lilne account as I am an AIB customer.
It is a rip off if you want to conduct any number of transactions.


----------



## silvamuppet (15 May 2007)

I work in the software industry, we do like and place great emphasis on our TLAs. FLAs get a look in also.  ;-)

Yeah, goodbodies are expensive alright. If you look in the best buys section there is also a thread for the Cheapest Irish Stockbroker where you can get a good idea of what the local offerings are like.

One word of caution, don't get too caught up on lowest price. Make sure that the provider is reputable, has good execution and whose software and research tools are good. Go for a competitive price with a good provider that you are comfortable with rather than complete bargain basement!


----------



## leaf1967 (16 May 2007)

I used AIB and they did not do my purchase until about half way through the day. I paid over 30 cents a share more because they did not purchase the share for me at the start to the trading day. 
I went into the AIB bank first thing in the morning and asked that the shares would be purchased. They said it would be done right away and that they would get them at the start of the day. In the evening when I phoned back they told me that they purchased them at 4 local time. That must have been three of four hours after the NYSE opened.
They charged me almost 100 euro. Is this the common price (was I ripped off) and is this a common practice of AIB (not getting the shares as soon as possible)? Thanks for any help.
This is only the second time I bought shares so I really do not know much. Also, are there any online courses that one could take to learn about buying and selling shares, options, and leaps?


----------



## silvamuppet (16 May 2007)

leaf. Unless you were purchasing over 10K worth of stock that was an expensive trade. If you were purchasing over 10K then it was 1% and about their norm, although for that kind of cash you're looking for fairly snappy execution. Sounds a bit like poor service to me.

With regard to courses. Have a look around on this forum via the search tool. There is plenty of info on the loose with regard to courses and books. A lot of very good books out there. Don't go near derivitive instruments until you have become quite knowledgable about how to use them and the significant risks involved.


----------



## charttrader (16 May 2007)

leaf1967 said:


> I used AIB and they did not do my purchase until about half way through the day. I paid over 30 cents a share more because they did not purchase the share for me at the start to the trading day.
> I went into the AIB bank first thing in the morning and asked that the shares would be purchased. They said it would be done right away and that they would get them at the start of the day. In the evening when I phoned back they told me that they purchased them at 4 local time. That must have been three of four hours after the NYSE opened.
> They charged me almost 100 euro. Is this the common price (was I ripped off) and is this a common practice of AIB (not getting the shares as soon as possible)? Thanks for any help.
> This is only the second time I bought shares so I really do not know much. Also, are there any online courses that one could take to learn about buying and selling shares, options, and leaps?



Paying 100 euro is mad in this day and age, especially for such pathetic execution.  If you're trading US stocks, then get a US broker.  Most will charge $10 or less and you can buy or sell at your discretion rather than relying on some joker in the bank to buy an hour and a half after the market open.  

As for courses, don't bother.  So much stuff on the net, there's just no need.  Investopedia.com has a lot of info.  Lots of good books mentioned in this thread;

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=34876&highlight=investment+books


----------

